# Svm hulk for sale



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Just found it for sale on race cars for sale 









Nissan R35 GTR (Worlds Fastest)


SVM are selling the worlds fastest R35 GTR 'HULK'. 259MPH In 1 Mile and 2500BHP.



racecarsdirect.com


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

It’s been up for a while mate.
Hate to think how many miles left on that engine now.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

TABZ said:


> It’s been up for a while mate.
> Hate to think how many miles left on that engine now.


Add says it's a fresh build 100 miles on billet block


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> Add says it's a fresh build 100 miles on billet block


Guessing the advert is either old or it no longer has the AMS engine.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

TABZ said:


> Guessing the advert is either old or it no longer has the AMS engine.



I just checked advert listed September 2019, was it an ams built motor in it then ?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> I just checked advert listed September 2019, was it an ams built motor in it then ?


Yes, I believe they fell out with them too.
Phenomenal car and well specced but it’s a very limited market for such a thing and can only imagine it entails more spending.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

TABZ said:


> Yes, I believe they fell out with them too.
> Phenomenal car and well specced but it’s a very limited market for such a thing and can only imagine it entails more spending.



The bare engine must be £50k alone at least id of thought, what a monster of a car though 0-180 mph in 8 seconds is unimaginable, I've done 0-140 mph in 9.9 seconds and that felt insanely fast to me lol


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

Kev offered me the engine at £40k not so long ago, they had already removed it and I was considering a 240Z project but it's simply too much power for a drift car. I'm still thinking about putting the engine in my GTR and possibly using my meagre 1000hp lump in a project car. Think he said it was nearly £80k for the engine build, amazing spec but maybe just a bit too much for a road car.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

leeroygibbano said:


> Kev offered me the engine at £40k not so long ago, they had already removed it and I was considering a 240Z project but it's simply too much power for a drift car. I'm still thinking about putting the engine in my GTR and possibly using my meagre 1000hp lump in a project car. Think he said it was nearly £80k for the engine build, amazing spec but maybe just a bit too much for a road car.


I’d rather build a fresh engine for half that.
From what I understand, the and engine or at least it’s rods weren’t designed to last.

You can have my Jm forged engine for less than half the £40k quoted , a 240z vr38 just sounds epic.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Would not even be half that dude, im thinking of doing a billet block next year, just remember the whole GTR parts scene is basically a giant rip off! Billet blocks are available for not that much more than stock and thats after being fitted with the correct Darton Sleeves, billet crank and proper rods and pistons dont even come to £10K.
As for being the fastest GTR in the world, I think if you popped over to the states you might be a little miffed, their cars are hitting 250+ in half a mile, they dont seem interested in the top speed overall title but I believe they expect to be exceeding 260 in the half mile easily pretty soon.


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

Well I'm deffo up for a 240z to sit next to my two other "Datsuns"


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

leeroygibbano said:


> Kev offered me the engine at £40k not so long ago, they had already removed it and I was considering a 240Z project but it's simply too much power for a drift car. I'm still thinking about putting the engine in my GTR and possibly using my meagre 1000hp lump in a project car. Think he said it was nearly £80k for the engine build, amazing spec but maybe just a bit too much for a road car.


So as it stands how it's for sale now for £145000 and it hasn't even got the AMS engine in it ? 


It's listed as 2500 hp that can't be right then ?


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

That's an old Advert, look at the age (September). They are now breaking the car and selling off bits separately, probably because it didn't sell as a complete vehicle.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

leeroygibbano said:


> That's an old Advert, look at the age (September). They are now breaking the car and selling off bits separately, probably because it didn't sell as a complete vehicle.



Ah I see fair enough, I did just find another advert for it for £185000 that must of been when it had the 2500 hp spec, it's still for sale on race cars at £145000 must be out of date add then, Shame it's been broken for parts :-(


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

seems to be up for sale quite regularly in various specs.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Most definitely the worst company I’ve ever dealt with, so I would’nt expect anything other than sales cr_p from them and no back up.


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

Skint said:


> Most definitely the worst company I’ve ever dealt with, so I would’nt expect anything other than sales cr_p from them and no back up.


I don't want to start a debate but my experience of them has been fine. Did a deal on what was a very heavily modified car which had been to Litchfield and to SVM over the years. Car appears to be exactly as described and throughout the sales process they kept me informed. They delivered the car in a box trailer after a dyno run proving the power and I had an issue with the idling, which when advised they kindly collected the car, promptly returned it to me, thoroughly cleaned. The issues I've had with idling were solely down to the previous owner's choice of injector and I've had a very positive experience with SVM, overall.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

So they dyno a car with fuelling issues and send it out to a customer, need I say more.


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

Skint said:


> So they dyno a car with fuelling issues and send it out to a customer, need I say more.


Only issue was rough idling and was only because I was fussy. At least it was slightly rich and not lean. Look I'm not springing up to anyone's defence, just saying I've not had a bad experience. Bad news always travels faster than good news, let's just leave it at that.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Personally found them to be helpful and always looked after me on price but they aren’t the most professional when they need to be and that leaves many disgruntled.

Back to the Hulk; amazing car and spec but big spec gtrs simply don’t sell.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I've got no concerns over svm, they built my gtr for Ryan g and it's been bang on for me.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It does’nt take a lot of searching to find plenty of negative reviews of SVM


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Skint said:


> It does’nt take a lot of searching to find plenty of negative reviews of SVM


Same can be said about most tuners, SVM seem to get the brunt of it whilst others cover their tracks on social media but that doesn’t mean word hasn’t spread.

Personally I don’t understand the witch hunt m and jumping on the band wagon culture but appreciate an honest review to help give a better overall understanding.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve only dealt with Ac speedtech and Litchfields besides the mentioned, they clearly stand out to be a more professional company than SVM ever will be.


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

I can 100% vouch for Litchfield (knew Iain 20+ years ago when he started out at Powerstation) & AC Speedtech (Andy and Al built my Pulsar). Anyway - going a bit off subject this thread


----------



## Matsson (Mar 26, 2007)

dudersvr said:


> Would not even be half that dude, im thinking of doing a billet block next year, just remember the whole GTR parts scene is basically a giant rip off! Billet blocks are available for not that much more than stock and thats after being fitted with the correct Darton Sleeves, billet crank and proper rods and pistons dont even come to £10K.
> As for being the fastest GTR in the world, I think if you popped over to the states you might be a little miffed, their cars are hitting 250+ in half a mile, they dont seem interested in the top speed overall title but I believe they expect to be exceeding 260 in the half mile easily pretty soon.


Do you have any more info on: "Billet blocks are available for not that much more than stock and thats after being fitted with the correct Darton Sleeves, billet crank and proper rods and pistons dont even come to £10K"?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Matsson said:


> Do you have any more info on: "Billet blocks are available for not that much more than stock and thats after being fitted with the correct Darton Sleeves, billet crank and proper rods and pistons dont even come to £10K"?


Until I see one for myself in the flesh (block and Liners) no Ill keep my information to myself, but lets just say on the research I have done myself and talking to the guy im confident enough to buy a billet block from him
But when its so much cheaper than the ones I see advertised i cant help thinking there's a business opportunity so maybe Ill build one and run it in my car to prove its strength then import them myself and sell for a reasonable amount.


----------

